# what to expect in my offer letter?



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Ive just got a call to say that my letter of offer should be in the post within the next 2 wks   
what should i expect in this letter this will be my first icsi cycle and the nerves have kicked in after that call   
gulp!!!! 

Wasnt expectin that  

Magicbaby x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Magicbabay

when you get your letter of offer, it will have a form in it asking you to send it off when you have your next period.  From that they will schedule your tx and call you in for a planning appointment.

Best of luck 

Pat
xxx


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Pat
my mind is in overdrive now dont know what to expect    got mixed emotions 
goodluck with ur treatment this wk  

Magicbaby x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, brilliant news..

Magic, have you had bloods done? ie Hiv, amh etc..

If you havent they will ask you to get these done, i think it was the hep & hiv 1st then more done on day 2/3 of cycle and they i got a date to collect drugs  etc.

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

Jillyhen

I dont think so although i have had that many tests bloods etc i mite have   
the last time i was at the clinic they took blood to determine what drugs to give me they said so im not really sure   i suppose i'l know soon enuf   

Magicbaby x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Magic,

it should say on your letter about the bloods.. 

When we got ours in nov 10 i got an appt in the dec for the 1st set and then when my af arrived the next set was done and results sent up and then i got my scheduling appt..

Once you get the golden ticket it will fly in

Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

awh Jilyhen i really hope it does fly in cuz it has taken so long just to get this far and i   it is our time

Magicbaby x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Magic
Jujst remain positive and look after yourself.. Once you start your drugs etc it doesnt last long. my last 2 cycles lasted a month from start to finish.
Jillyhen


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG   my letter of offer was in the post today  
came home from work to find DH with big smile on his face and i was like wot got u so happy?? and he was like this - and handed me the post   think he was more happy than me   
never thought we'd reach the top of the list!!!!

Magicbaby x


----------

